# Paseos Peatonales Limeños



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

*Los paseos peatonales de Lima*









Tarata, Miraflores









Pedro de Osma, Barranco









Bonilla y Esperanza, Miraflores









El Suche, Miraflores









Calle de Las Pizzas, Miraflores


















Jirón de La Unión, Lima









Pasaje Santa Rosa, Lima









Pasaje Los Escribanos, Lima









Pasaje Olaya, Lima









Calle Capón, Barrio Chino









Quilca, Lima (foto Juan1912)









Contumazá, Lima (foto Juan1912)









Alameda Chabuca Granda









Bonus: Pasaje del Teatro, Callao


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Excelente e interesante thread.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Excelente tu idea Bruno, que bien se ven todos esos paseos peatonales, un gran alivio al caotico trafico de la ciudad. Muy lindo hilo, felicitaciones.


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Muy bonito thread...*

Bruno,te felicito,porque los paseos peatonales suelen pasar inadvertidos...pero en Lima siempre se preocuparon de las veredas y las peatonales... me alegra que siga ese emprendimiento...la de Tarata...impactante...con ese "recordatorio" al fondo del edificio con el vidrio roto...


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Lindo thread, J Block. Nuestros paseos peatonales están mejorando.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

si que hay bastantes........... y todos se ven agradables


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Que bella que es mi ciudad caramba!!!! no hay vuelta que darle, lima es la niña de mis ojos.... Gracias Bruno!!


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Buen thread Bruno. Me gustan mucho los pasajes peatonales del centro. ¿En San Isidro hay pasajes peatonales?


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

sebvill said:


> Buen thread Bruno. Me gustan mucho los pasajes peatonales del centro. ¿En San Isidro hay pasajes peatonales?


En San Isidro existen zonas comerciales adoquinadas como Conquistadores y Dasso, al igual que pasajes como Roosevelt, pero no existe un paseo peatonal comercial.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

El de Quilca quedó muy bien


----------



## carlosbe (Nov 8, 2006)

Que lindos paseos!
Es impresionante la arquitectura de Lima! La verdad que ha de ser un placer pasearse por esos lugares con edificios tan bellos!


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

A mí me gusta bastante el de Miraflores, el suche, ante sno lo conocía y me parace bastante peculiar y agradable a la vez


----------



## Clavijo (Mar 27, 2006)

Me encantaron, se ven muy elegantes, especialmente el paseo Contumazá, en Lima. Se nota que hay un especial cuidado por mantenerlos muy pulcros y presentables. Muy bien por Lima  


Muchos Saludos.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Excelente, esa del Callao no la conocía.


----------



## Jota Pe (Nov 9, 2006)

Muy lindas fotos!
Que loco, en una peatonal se pilló un auto


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*El de Quilca y el de Contumazá*

Ambos han quedado preciosos...què gusto debe dar caminar por el centro !!!!



*ClauDia* said:


> El de Quilca quedó muy bien


----------



## uranio (Dec 30, 2005)

Buenas fotos, todos los paseos peatoles se ven bien.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Estan lindos los paseos peatonales. Me gusto mucho el Contumaza y el Quilca, estan bellos.


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Cada año Lima se pone más linda.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*En el Pasaje Tarata de Miraflores...*

están remodelando el Monumento recordatorio a la tragedia de 1992...


----------



## Cazafantasias (Nov 4, 2007)

*Pizzas*



>


Calle de Las Pizzas, Miraflores
^^Realmente se llama Pasaje San Ramón y no olvidemos al Pasaje Figari que está entre el Pasaje San Ramón y la Av. Diagonal.


----------



## Johc (Mar 8, 2009)

Hay muy pocos paseos peatonales en Lima. Seria bonito si hubieran más porque se incrementan las ganancias de los negocios y ayuda mucho a los peatones. Definitivamente es diferente caminar en una vereda que caminar y apreciar el entorno en un paseo peatonal


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Que buen thread!


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Excelente thread !!!!*

Como siempre,Bruno ha tenido un muy buen gusto para seleccionar los paseos peatonales limeños...


----------



## Martinni (Oct 17, 2008)

Recien veo el thread, y vaya se ven muy bien los paseos peatonales, no sabia sobre el de Contumaza.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

:ancient:ld:


----------



## DoctorZero (Dec 27, 2006)

koko cusco said:


> :ancient:ld:


El thread es bueno, sin duda, pero hoy ha habido un ataque con la resurrección de varios temas antiguos. Algo que considero innecesario, ya que no se ha aportado nada nuevo a los referidos threads.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

DoctorZero said:


> El thread es bueno, sin duda, pero hoy ha habido un ataque con la resurrección de varios temas antiguos. Algo que considero innecesario, ya que no se ha aportado nada nuevo a los referidos threads.


estoy de acuerdo, Bruno no te molestes buen thread pero es molesto ver tantos threads del 2005 2006 y 2007 que ya fueron, que los estan reviviendo y sin mayor aporte...


----------



## pierejean (Jan 27, 2007)

Bonitos todos.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Hay muchos foristas nuevos....*

y el thread es bonito...


DoctorZero said:


> El thread es bueno, sin duda, pero hoy ha habido un ataque con la resurrección de varios temas antiguos. Algo que considero innecesario, ya que no se ha aportado nada nuevo a los referidos threads.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

koko cusco said:


> estoy de acuerdo, Bruno no te molestes buen thread pero es molesto ver tantos threads del 2005 2006 y 2007 que ya fueron, que los estan reviviendo y sin mayor aporte...


No tengo por qué molestarme, es un thread antiguo y la mayor parte de fotos no son mías.


----------



## Lightton (Dec 15, 2008)

Todos estan bonitos, aunque les falta mas vegetacion. lo que no me gusta es ese de Quilca, me parece muy cerrado y sin gracia.


----------



## arfurin (Aug 18, 2006)

J Block said:


> *Los paseos peatonales de Lima*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Están remodelando el memorial....*

Esperemos que quede más bonito que el anterior !!!!


arfurin said:


> J Block said:
> 
> 
> > *Los paseos peatonales de Lima*
> ...


----------

